

A sequence of lines consecutively traced by 500 individuals - john_horton
http://www.clementvalla.com/index.php?/work/line-trace/

======
jamesjyu
This is similar to a cocktail party game I once played.

You get everyone in a circle, and then you choose someone across the circle to
look at. Basically, everyone is looking at someone else, and they, in turn are
looking at someone else (not you).

Then, you're asked to mimic as exactly as you can the person you are looking
at. Everyone starts out standing still.

But soon, funny stuff happens. Little inevitable movements by people are
mimicked and magnified as the movements ripple down the chain. Eventually, you
get ridiculous huge movements that ripple.

It's a fun game, and I suggest everyone try it out with a group. It's a real
life experiment of signal and error amplifications.

------
machrider
I think there were a couple trolls in that group.

~~~
jbri
I particular liked the guy who just ignored the previous line and drew "-V-"

------
john_horton
I recommend checking out the other pieces on his site---all very beautiful.
Several others also build on the theme of turkers interacting with each other,
albeit through a limited channel.

------
kgtm
I'll have to admit, slightly more engaging than watching paint dry.

~~~
techiferous
Then I would suggest you skip the next Boring Conference:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870339590457602...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703395904576025482554838642.html)

------
andrenotgiant
I bet his inspiration for this was Sol Lewitt, a famous conceptual artist who
did the exact same thing.

"His instructions might call for one person to draw an irregular line and for
others to attempt to imitate it."

Read more:
[http://www.time.com/time/arts/article/0,8599,1859612,00.html...](http://www.time.com/time/arts/article/0,8599,1859612,00.html#ixzz1DHVoiWix)

------
_delirium
This reminds me a little bit of Sketch-a-bit, though it's not the same premise
(users modifying other user's sketches, rather than trying to trace them):
<http://superfiretruck.com/sketchabit/>

------
jorgem
Russian telephone.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
We call it "Chinese whispers".

------
greenyoda
Entropy in action?

~~~
mcantor
Perhaps "entropy inaction" would be more fitting.

